# Where to Swap?



## bigwater (Jul 28, 2005)

Since there is no longer a swap on the site, I was poking around on the web and found this site that is a dedicated outdoor gear swap. www.geartrade.com. There seemed to be a ton of good gear, but not much paddling gear. oh well. Thought I give a heads up, it's cheaper than ebay.


----------



## kkeane7 (Aug 18, 2004)

There is still a gear swap here.


----------

